# Gitterkugel mit Photoshop



## The real Gangster (5. März 2003)

hallo alle zusammen.

also ich beschaeftige mich erst seit kurzem mit photoshop, also bitte nicht aufregen, wenn ich nicht alles sofort verstehe 

ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand ein gutes tut fuer eine gitterkugel hat. ich bin mal auf SUCHEN gegangen... aber war aber nur ein beispiel mit einem 3d programm.

vllt koennte mir einer weiterhelfen... waere sehr nett.. 

danke


----------



## Langhaarzottl (5. März 2003)

*Gitterkugel )*

Oha...ein Gangsta ....na dann schreib ich mal was 

Also...Mach 'ne neue Datei auf...und bastle hier ein stinknormales Gitter auf einer neuen Ebene.

(Solltest Du nicht wissen wie das geht...mail mir halt...is kein Thema)

Wenn Dein Gitter die komplette Fläche ausfüllt gehst Du auf:

FILTER>>>VERZERREN>>>WÖLBEN...und gibst dem Schieberegler vollen Schub...also...100

Das Ende vom Lied ist das Dein Gitter zentriert nach aussen gewölbt wird..und zwar vom allerfeinsten 

Dann schnappst Du Dir das Formwerkzeug...ziehst einen Kreis auf....und mit AUSWAHL>>>AUSWAHL TRANSFORMIEREN...ziehst Du diesen auf die Größe der Wölbung...dann bestätigst Du den Vorgang Durch Mausklick und klickst wieder auf AUSWAHL>>>AUSWAHL UMKEHREN...drückst auf die "entf"-Taste....und siehe da...'ne Gitterkugel 

Sollten noch Fragen offen sein....

schreib an:

zottl@langhaarzottl.de

Viel Spass beim basteln...


Zottl


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (6. März 2003)

bitteschön: 

Gitterkugel Teil 1 und Gitterkugel Teil 2 

ciao


----------



## The real Gangster (6. März 2003)

cool... danke an euch beiden fuer diesen super service


----------



## The real Gangster (6. März 2003)

ich hab mal versucht das tut von Dr. Web zu machen... aber irgendwie bleib ich immer an einer stelle haengen  es ist traurig, dass es schon der 2. schritt ist  

Schritt 2:

*Löschen Sie den Inhalt der Auswahl durch Drücken der "Delete"-Taste. Verschieben Sie die Auswahl um jeweils zwei Pixel nach oben und nach links. * 

*Um ein Muster zu erzeugen drücken Sie im Menü auf "Bearbeiten -> Muster festlegen". Jetzt einen "Neuen Kanal erstellen" und die Auswahl durch drücken von Strg und D aufheben. * 

*Wählen Sie das Füllwerkzeug aus und stellen Sie im Optionsmenü den Inhalt auf "Füllen mit". Klicken Sie einmal mit dem Füllwerkzeug auf den neuen Kanal. * 


1.Mit "Delete-Taste" meinen die doch die "ENTF-Taste" oder? wenn die die druecke, dann wird der inhalt aus dem auswahlrechteck (weisser hintergrund) nicht geloescht! und dass mit der auswahl um 2 pixel verschieben verstehe ich auch nicht 

2.Solange das Auswahlrechteck aktiv ist, kann ich kein Muster festlegen. erst wenn ich auf "auswahl aufheben" gehe, kann ich ein muster festlegen. aber in diesem schritt steht nix vom "Auswahl aufheben"

3.wenn ich den kanal mit dem muster fuellen will, erscheint nur ein quadrat (muster) aber der rest vom bild bleibt schwarz. kann sein, dass es nur nicht funktioniert hat, weil der rest auch nicht richtig war.


ich weiss, diese fragen sind bestimmt voll peinlich, aber leider bin ich noch nicht so ein photoshop crack wir ihr 

ich hoffe ihr koennt mir dabei helfen... 

danke .. greez GaNGstA !


----------



## Paule (6. März 2003)

ich kann dir zwar nicht alls erklären , aber das mit dem verschieben , das ist recht leicht. soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe , soll die auswahl nach links oben um 2 pixel verschoben werden , am leichtesten geht das , wenn du einfach mit den pfeiltasten 2 mal nach links , und 2 mal nach oben drückst , und schon ist es so verschoben....


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (6. März 2003)

Hallo,

ganz anderer, einfacherer ansatz:

mach ein neues Bild, Hintergrund Transparent, ca 30x30 Pixel


```
+------------+
|            |
|            |
|            |
|            |
|            |
+------------+
```

mach jetzt 2 Seiten Schwarz (#). ca 1 - 3 Pixel breit, jenachdem wie breit das Gitter werden soll...


```
+------------+
|############|
|#           |
|#           |
|#           |
|#           |
+------------+
```

Ok, dannach [Strg]+[A] um alles auszuwählen. Dann [Bearbeiten] -> [Muster festlegen].

Jetzt hast du das Muster. Mach wieder ein neues Bild mir den Maßen die du brauchst... z.B. 500 x 500. Jetzt musst du nur noch eine Ebene mit dem Muster füllen... ( [Beabeiten] -> [Füllen] )

Geht imo etwas schneller als mit den Kanälen...

ciao


----------



## The real Gangster (7. März 2003)

cool... das klappt soweit.

wollte euch mal zeigen, was ich zustande bekommen hab:
Meine Gitterkugel 

ich habe nun was neues vor   ich will eine weltkugel machen, die halb-transpartent ist und um diese kugel soll eine gitternetz sein. aber das gitter soll auch von hinten zu sehn sein. momentan sieht man ja das netz nur von der vorderseite und nicht von der rueckseite.

mal schaun wie weit ich komme. nehme gerne tipps an


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (7. März 2003)

Meinst du in etwa sowas?







Wenn ja, dann Ok - das is einfach 

Mach einfach die erste Halbkugel, wie beschrieben





dann erstelle eine neue Ebene, fülle die Ebene mit dem Gitter und versuche follgendes: "Filter -> Verzerrungsfilter -> Wölben mit Stärke = *-*100%" Dann solltest du follgendes haben:





Jetzt einfach die beiden übereinaderlegen und die Rückseite auf 70% Transparenz setzten...

frohes schaffen...


ciao


----------



## The real Gangster (7. März 2003)

jo.. genau das meinte ich 

kam mit eurer hilft schon relative weit 

hier ein kleiner vorgeschmack:

Mein Logo


----------

